

Securing and Hardening the Linux Operating System - tokiwinter
http://www.tokiwinter.com/securing-hardening-linux-operating-system/

======
voltagex_
I normally dislike being pedantic about the use of Linux, but shouldn't this
be "Securing and Hardening a Linux-based Operating System"? (and by the look
of the article it's more tailored towards RHEL-derivatives).

